# Nintendo confirms online play with friends for Super Mario Maker 2



## YoungGrumpyMan (Jun 11, 2019)

Yes!! Insta-buy for me! 

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 11, 2019)

today just keeps getting better doesn’t it. so glad to hear this.


----------



## jahrs (Jun 11, 2019)

this seems like the definition of releasing the game unfinished and then adding in the required features afterwards


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2019)

jahrs said:


> this seems like the definition of releasing the game unfinished and then adding in the required features afterwards


It's ok to make mistakes as long as you're willing to fix them


----------



## digipimp75 (Jun 11, 2019)

They are listening to the backlash from fans and patching it in... nothing more.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 11, 2019)

After all the backlash, it would be stupid of them not to include said option xD


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jun 11, 2019)

Cool! Now, when's the Amiibo support + costumes?


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 11, 2019)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand wheres the amiibo support?


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jun 11, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand wheres the amiibo support?


that's what I was asking, too! Great Spys think alike.


----------



## Taffy (Jun 11, 2019)

Nintendo has finally fixed their fuckup




jahrs said:


> this seems like the definition of releasing the game unfinished and then adding in the required features afterwards


well said pal, well said


----------



## RPG_FAN128 (Jun 11, 2019)

digipimp75 said:


> They are listening to the backlash from fans and patching it in... nothing more.



Unlikely.  Something that requires an implementation is not something that can be thrown in at the last minute.


----------



## bowser (Jun 11, 2019)

RPG_FAN128 said:


> Unlikely.  Something that requires an implementation is not something that can be thrown in at the last minute.


That's why they're not throwing it in at the last minute. It will come as a future update after they properly implement it.


----------



## Baoulettes (Jun 12, 2019)

knowing it after pre-ordering it sure I am happy. definitly good move.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 12, 2019)

Cannot wait for this game! To be quite honest, playing online with friends isn't something I personally care about but it's great to know it's coming soon. I have to wonder what else they'll add down the line, it gives me hope for things like extra music tracks and other random things.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2019)

Neat.  I already had it pre-ordered, but I'm glad this rumor turned out to be false.  There was no reason to exclude the option to play with friends.


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 12, 2019)

Called it.
They did say "In its current state.".


----------



## KyleHyde (Jun 12, 2019)

It's good to hear that they're planning to fix that issue via an update.
Here's hoping they don't mess it up and end up making it pretty limited for some reason.


----------



## wiindsurf (Jun 12, 2019)

Now please just add the ability to create worlds or to map levels together. Playing totally random levels all the time can get boring. Would be awesome to play a bunch of cohesive levels in sequence, specially with friends...


----------



## RedoLane (Jun 12, 2019)

Apology accepted.


----------



## guisadop (Jun 12, 2019)

amazing


----------



## Seriel (Jun 12, 2019)

digipimp75 said:


> They are listening to the backlash from fans and patching it in... nothing more.


Even so, what of it? I think it's admirable that they're able to take their audiences feedback and adapt their product based on it.
A company should always strive for the best experience for their players; they might not get it right the first time but the best ones are willing to learn and improve.


----------



## jahrs (Jun 12, 2019)

Oh dont take it as me insulting them personaly i was just making the general non no-mans sky reference to the video game industry. Its great they listened and great they fixed it but whats not great is the idea that they didnt see anything wrong with it in the first place. which could lead down many dark lines of thoughts because its like common sense really and that they "forgot/didnt add it in" could more or less be a cover for many other reasons as to why they did it in the first place. ie Drm,anti-piracy,forcing game/system updates ect. Again nothing wrong with that but just man up and say it dont bs us or play the idiot who steps up and fixes a mess they had caused on purpose.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 12, 2019)

Taffy said:


> Nintendo has finally fixed their fuckup



Instead they announced a new one. Only selected few Pokémon will be transferable to sword and shield. They are too lazy and cheap to spend the money to animate all the Pokémon. So I just cancelled my preorder from Best Buy.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Instead they announced a new one. Only selected few Pokémon will be transferable to sword and shield. They are too lazy and cheap to spend the money to animate all the Pokémon. So I just cancelled my preorder from Best Buy.


Ok, how long has this game been in development and people are complaining that they couldn't get to all the Pokemon? Really?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Ok, how long has this game been in development and people are complaining that they couldn't get to all the Pokemon? Really?


No joke, someone is seriously underestimating how long it takes to create HD models from scratch.  They could've been lazy and used the same 3DS engine from Let's Go in order to import all the models faster, but I guarantee people would've been a lot more pissed over that.  It's time to move on from uniformly box-shaped buildings and narrow, linear pathways.  If that means I have to wait a bit longer to see _every single_ improved Pokemon model in gen8, so be it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Instead they announced a new one. Only selected few Pokémon will be transferable to sword and shield. They are too lazy and cheap to spend the money to animate all the Pokémon. So I just cancelled my preorder from Best Buy.


You mean they ported over all the old animations and just made them unobtainable.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jun 12, 2019)

Lol, quick on the backtracking after their usual stupid Nintendo way of doing things. Idiots.
Also "in a future update"
_Me thinks it's never gonna happen and they're just trying to make good face now to save their asses and sells of the game



chartube12 said:



			Instead they announced a new one. Only selected few Pokémon will be transferable to sword and shield. They are too lazy and cheap to spend the money to animate all the Pokémon. So I just cancelled my preorder from Best Buy.
		
Click to expand...

_I'm b4 dataminers will find all of the pokes avaiable to use ingame with just some cheats or something when the game will get inevitably leaked.


----------



## DBlaze (Jun 12, 2019)

But first 20 stability updates


----------



## Godofcheese (Jun 12, 2019)

"Everybody liked that"


----------



## |<roni&g (Jun 12, 2019)

That whole can’t play with friends thing was just to get yall talking


----------



## Davidchao23 (Jun 12, 2019)

"Ah, well then I guess the hackers have the upper hand with this situation!"

I was wrong


----------



## EndlessParadox (Jun 12, 2019)

they almost ruined a game again


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2019)

Gee, hell must've frozen over


----------



## viral777 (Jun 12, 2019)

Nice, now if they could add mystery mushrooms the game would be perfect.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 13, 2019)

that's cool i thought nintendo was not going fix this. but the fans bicker and that shall get. hell i wish this will work for some games that came out all ready.... (looks at BB:CF)


----------



## GreywormJohn (Jun 15, 2019)

That's pretty good news!


----------



## OblivionReign (Jun 15, 2019)

jahrs said:


> this seems like the definition of releasing the game unfinished and then adding in the required features afterwards



Well there's nothing they can do the game has already been green lit and development is done the cartridges are already made. The only reason they did this is they weren't expecting the community to give so much hate to the idea that that wouldn't be on the game.


----------



## jahrs (Jun 15, 2019)

If they didnt think before they made the cartridges that hey people wanna play with friends then they need a new person at the helm. its like making a game about catching em all and then not including all of them or at least a secondary method to get them. Or removing gameplay elements to make room for a pointless gimmick.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 18, 2019)

This sounds like it'll be a while, I wonder why they haven't added co op to world of light yet? (Not that they said they would, I'm just surprised they haven't)


----------

